# Abu Dhabi Squash



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys
i am looking for people who would like to play squash.
i am an intermediate player 26 years old man.

i can play anytime after work, perferably after 7:00 PM! 
Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

still up for game!


----------

